# Troy Bilt weed eater won't run



## dorlando (May 27, 2011)

I have a troy bilt weed eater and it starts but when I squeeze the throttle too much it dies out. It will run an idle, usually, but it dies out after a couple of seconds of squeezing the throttle.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I changed the spark plug last week and it worked good once but now it is doing it again.

Dominick


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Does the new plug still look good (and dry)?
Mike


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Try washing or replacing the air filter depending on witch type the unit uses. Make sure the gas is mixed properly. Check the plug gag as well. Could also be a adjustment on the carburator but if you don't have any experience with carburators take it to your local repair shop, a bad adjustment can do more damage then good on a 2 stroke engine.


----------

